# What is your favorite text-based WWW browser?



## Spartrekus (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello,

A text-based browser is an important software on BSD.

At engineer school, we used _w3m_ as the regular text-based WWW browser (maybe about 20 years ago). _Links_ was not so much employed at school yet. At that time, a similar application was the famous text-based browser _Lynx_.  I remember that _netscape_ with graphical applications was fairly sufficient to browse the web.

I just rediscover _w3m_, which is actually pretty cool. So, here a first list:

lynx (oldest and great)
fm
w3m
links
elinks (advanced, reliable, fast and so on)
links (text and graphical for X11)
...

What is your favorite text-based WWW browser?

I wish you a pleasant day.
Kind regards

--
At school, the cool thing was to _ssh_ under _icewm_ to a distant machine. The machines were quite slow at that time, and KDE was not possible. There was _icewm_ on all workstation. We could write our reports  together, this on a same documents and locally on the distant machine. We browsed the web with w3m, get information, and write further, this just over _ssh_.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 3, 2019)

Web browser www/lynx start to be on my computers, if I remember correct, on 1995.


----------



## ~rami (Feb 3, 2019)

Lynx is my favourite, but I've recently started using eww when I'm programming and I quite like it.


----------

